# 3 days is all it takes



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The Black Ships of the Astro Telepathicus, move invisibly through the void.

Once they were guarded by the sisters of silence, though that order has fallen into disrepair, many valiant sisters dead as they defended the imperial palace. What has become of them we do not know, yet there tasks upon the the black ships have been taken up by the sisters of battle. Sister squads accompanied by inquisitorial stormtroopers patrol the corridors, there weapons raised, wary and alert, put on edge by the continual screams and curses that emanate from within the holds.

Some of these psykers will become astropaths, others inquisitors and grey knights yet each of these vital functionaries, once sobbed and moaned in the hold of a black ship. Inquisitors of the ordo hereticus, witch hunters often use these ships to find areas of psychic potential, often travel with them to wherever the emperors justice is needed. 

___________________________________________________________

Upon a little known planet in the solar segmentum the captain (Captain Aman) of the Black Ship (the ironically named), The emperor's mercy recieved a distress call from an inquisitor requesting a black ship to hold a primary psyker, the leader of a heretical cell with traces and connections that lead to terra itself. Her mind had not cracked under the inquisitors interrogations whilst several attempts had been made to rescue the prisoner and a member of the inquisitors own retinue had already died to an unknown sniper shot.

Thus he had been commanded to bring her to the headquarters of the Inquisitor Lord of the Ordo Hereticus itself where the information would be.... extracted.... Such importance had been placed upon the welfare of this prisoner, that an inquisitorial black ship of the ordo malleus (the nearest in the vicinity), had been requested to meet with The Emperor's mercy at the planet of Valice, 3 days away. Here the inquisitorial ship of the ordos malleus returning from the cleansing of a small daemonic incursion bearing 2 inquisitors of the ordos malleus, a contingent of grey knights and over 1000 inquisitorial storm troopers, would take charge.

The message received and verified the Captain had changed his course to pick up the inquisitor and stow his prisoner safely within the black ship. Now in orbit around the planet, the inquisitor prepares to come aboard, and the troops aboard the blackship prepare to meet its newest prisoner.

However there are more eyes upon the ship than anyone one could guess, for the prisoner is more important than anyone could possibly imagine.
_____________________________________________________________

You will be playing the part of storm troopers aboard the emperor's mercy.

No you may not play sisters of battle, or inquisitors or the inquisitors retinue.

Yet you are inquisitorial stormtroopers, new and fresh, your squad having gone through training together has now been posted aboard this ancient ship, to gain experience of the dull life of a soldier, not expected to gain any true combat experience, but to continue your training under the watchful eyes of the sisters of battle. Hence you have done the simulations the dry runs, yet you are yet to fire a hellgun and watch a real corpse crumple. So in your biographies i want no combat experience, no grizzled veteran.

This rp is going to be alot of reactions, I want to know about your charactors emotions, I want to know how he feels when he is shot at for the first time, yes you will be shot at and there is going to be a fair bit of combat in this rp and thats why I'm stressing this now. I'm going to give you lots of things individually to react too but I dont want posts 

"Blah Blah shot his hellgun 3 times and 3 people died."

I want emotions i want detail, quite simply i want you to put a little effort in, plus you wont be that accurate. A degree of realism is needed 

This I'm making a 7 sentence limit on all posts.
Two, this rp is obviously going to have a certain degree of realism and I may well kill your character off. I will off course give you a chance to make a new character however I will be consulting you first, and you can off course say, I don't really want my character dead.

The only reason I will kill your character without consulting you is if you don't post for a long period of time.
_____________________________________________________________
Biography

Name:
Age: (your gonna be pretty young)
Gender: yes you can be a woman
Weaponry: Hellgun, Long combat knife Hell pistol
Armour: Carapace armour
Appearance
Personality: I want to know what your charactor is like as a bloke does he get on with others, does he desire to be a leader

Background: What i do want is your background. You would have been recruited by the Schola Progenium (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Schola_Progenium) and thus be an orphan. How you were orphaned, was your father a solider, assassinated, or don't you know how he died.

Relationships with other characters: This squad will have gone through training training together, do you like or hate other characters.

Ambition: Where does he want to get to, does he want to stay a stormtrooper or does he wish to be a sergeant lieutenant or the member of the inquisitors retinue

Quirk: A little quirk, something that sets your character out from the rest, maybe he always smokes on breaks or takes ages to process thoughts, (horn if you are going to post a character i deny you the right to be an alcoholic), maybe he just scratches his balls alot or sticks his tongue out while thinking, is he a zealous fanatic to the god emperor. Some little quirk to make you different

Special skill: Is he a crack shot, a close combat power house, a technological wizard, an explosives expert. A MEDIC WOULD BE APPRECIATED. I dont know be imaginative, if in doubt pm me, I'm almost always on and more than happy to talk.

These last three are non conventional, but they are just to make you think about your character that little bit more, to make him that little bit more real in your mind

---------------------------------------------------------------------

In the end i sound serious but I'm a pretty relaxed bloke, i like rp's to be fun entertaining and most of all i love reading good quality fiction. 

BTW for those of you who remember to be a thousand son, yes, that's where the idea came from though Ptah and Rak'an will not be starring in this one

There are 10 places in this rp, please post a character, I'd be delighted to rp with all of you

Thanks for reading


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there deathbringer, it seems you're somewhat a veteran of RPs. If my character meets your standards, I would very much like to join in. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name*: Farak Ignavus

*Age:* 20

*Gender:* Hermaphro - (Joking!:biggrin Male. Seriously, Male.

*Weapons* Standard-issue Hellgun, with a firm wooden stock, a battered iron barrel, an old-tech laser-sight, and a smaller, more compact power-magazine. He also has a standard boot knife, with a firm handel and a rusted, serrated edge. Finally, a rare Hellpistol "_Torkan_" (named after his father), styled like a eight-barrelled revolver; each slot requires a small, one-use power pack, which fires incredibly powerful shots compared to the average Hell-bolt. It is polished matt-black, and has a fine gold lining along the barrel, as well as a strong brass handle covered with fine Terran leather.

*Armour:* Standard dark-green Carapace Armour, with a dark visor that fits along the helmet.

*Appearance:* Farak has short-cropped brown hair, and brown eyes. He is clean-shaven, is fair-skinned, and has a chiselled jaw. He is of a normal height for a twenty-year old, and has a standard stormtrooper physique. His green armour is battered and worn, but does the job. He wears khaki combat-fatigues underneath, and has a fine set of black boots, made from beautiful Terran leather, like the handel of his revolver. He cuts a strong figure with his armour on.

*Personality:* Farak is the team-player ; he won't leave anyone behind. His friends are one of the most important things to him, and he will often take the bullet so his friends can get away un-punished. As such, his superiors see him as dis-obedient, when really he is just loyal. Farak is a funny guy, and has a good wit. He is extremely likeable, and knows how to make somebody feel great.

*Background:* Farak was in an orphanage on Terra when he was selected for training. In his early childhood, he remembers little, only that his mother had died in childbirth and that his father had always been perfect; Farak had adored him, and loved him completely. He remembered him becoming more and more troubled, until one day he never came home. Farak was taken to an orphanage, at the age of five. It was a surprisingly good orphanage; he was educated, had comfortable place to sleep, and there were many nice children there, who he became friends with. When he reached sixteen, he was taken for training.

He quickly became friends with his training-mates, forging strong friendships. He was corteuous to his officers, but unfortunately his habit of taking the blame for everything turned them against him. He was made to scrub many a floor, run many a mile, and work many nights for his friends; but he would do it all again. Upon becoming a full-stormtrooper, he recieved a package from an unknown sender; a beatiful set of black boots and a masterfully-crafted hellpistol revolver. He named it Torkan, after his father, because he believed that he was still alive; out there, but unable to reach Farak. Farak was proud to have such a wonderful father. Proud to serve.

*Relationships with other characters:* Farak is extremely likeable, and gets on well with everybody (except his superiors, but even then he is polite to them). He has made friends with everyone in his unit, and has taken the punishment for each of them on many occassions. He can make each of them feel special, like they're the only person in the world. He can make them laugh, he can make them proud, he can make them happy; Farak has a way with people that makes him able to make anyone tick.

*Ambition:* Farak never really showed particualr interest in military career, but he sees it now as a path to many other opportunities; his primary path is to find his father. By ascending to the rank of officer, Farak could have the means to find his father again. That is his ultimate goal; from then, Farak does not know what he would do.

*Quirk:* Although he does not know it yet, as he hasn't fought in battle, Farak is a complete coward. (Hence the surname; Ignavus.) 

*Special Skill:* Farak was always an expert shot with his revolver; with a normal Hellgun, he didn't seem to have the magical touch he does with _Torkan_. As such, he often swaps to his revolver when he can; he is able to inflict crippling hits at long distance. (On the realistic-simulation dry-runs).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope that's ok with you ... sorry it's so boring, I was pressed for time when I thought it up. If you would like me to edit something (if you would like to have me in the first place, that is) then just send me a PM and I'll try and change it so it is worthy of entry.

EDIT: Cheers, and sorry for the above doomy-gloomy footnote! I was in somewhat of a _bad mood_. All fine now though. (Silly old Tzeentch mucking about with me again *PRAISE TZEENTCH* oh I sound like a Tory.)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Name:* Jill Stone

*Age:* 21

*Gender:* Female

*Weaponry: *Standard issue Hellgun matte black, looking as if it has just come off a production line. One thing to note is a small scope attachable to the gun. Long combat knife, in the shape of a Kukri, elogant yet deadly. Matte black Hell pistol, ordinary as the hellgun.

*Armour: *Carapace armour, standard colour for the inquisitorial strom troopers. Only thing to note is the medicae symbol on her right upper arm.

*Appearance:* Jill is a very slight, young female. She stands at 5"7 and has the appearance of a young athelete. This is mainly due from the years training that she has endured as a stromtrooper trainee. She has light blue eyes, and fairly pale skin. Her dark brown hair flows down to shoulder length. She wears standard issue fatigues underneath her stormtrooper armour, black boots, brand new causing her no end of pain to get used to. She doesn't normally wear her helmet, having it attached to either her back or waist, this allows her to have her hair in a ponytail.

*Personality:* Jill is a trusting individual, although she is not entirely gullable. She knows when someone is deliberatly lying to her. Jill doesn't like seeing who she regards as her friends getting hurt, and as a squads medic she can usually help them out. She is also an emotional person.

*Background: *Jill was born into a low born family, her father working as a medic in the planetary guard of the capital city. Unfortunatly her mother died giving birth to Jill and her father cherished her for as long as possible. Unfortunatly at the age of 10 the planet was invaded by the vile orks, and although the combined might of the planetary guard and several regiments of the Imperial Guard managed to push back the orks and eventually exterminate them, her father did not survive. Her fathers unit was ambushed as it made its way from the front line back to the hive city. Not a single man in the unit survived. Jill was taking to the local orphanage, where she was bullied constantly. She was recruited by the eccliasarchy into the Schola Progenium. She trained harder than most, having the small amount of experience that her father gave her at the young age. She soon became a medic and trained hard to gain a place in the stormtroopers.

*Relationships with other characters: *Jill is generally a well liked member, who gets on particulary well with Farak, due to the fact that he has taken several punishments on her behalf. She is loyal to her squad mates and would do anything she could for them, and she hopes that she will be able to save them should they be harmed.

*Ambition:* Jill really has no ambition rather then the fact that she wishes to serve the Emperor and do her father proud, she will stay as a medic for as long as possible.

*Quirk:* Jill, when nervous or bored will play with her hair, and carries a small scapel in her medi kit that she does not use. This has her fathers initials on it, and it is the scapel that he entrusted to her care when he went away to combat the orks. She has been known to stare longingly at it when upset, and emotions run high in her.

*Special Skill:* Jill is the squads medic. She is fairly accomplished and knows how to treat wounds that will be required to be seen at underfire. She is coolheaded and knows the ins and outs of the human body.

Hope this is ok Deathbringer.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Delighted to have you both on board and to get the medic so early on (thanks bud).

Your charactors are indeed fine


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Name: Davis
Age: 18
Gender: I AM A MAN!!!
Weaponry: Hellgun, Long combat knife Hell pistol, does my flask 'o whiskey count?
Armour: grey carapace armour with a small =][= on the chest
Appearance: Short white male with a scar on his left cheek. About 140 pounds, hair is brown, has a neatly trimmed beard, green eyes.
Personality: sad, vengeful. Knows what he now must do, he must find that fucker who killed his parents and kill him for what he has done!
Background: Parents were wrongly executed for treason, been with the Inquisition so they can keep an eye on him.
Relationships with other characters: this is the first time he has seen them out of training, he is unsure of the medic, and Mitja seems shady.
Ambition: To kill whomever framed his parents for heresy back on Anathemisis
Quirk: Never wore his helmet, never, he has only ever worn a green bandana with his father's motto in it: "give em hell", drinks alot 
Special skill: Somehow he always knows when someone is watching.


----------



## Lust God Flunky (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope this is along the lines of what you were looking for, Deathbringer, if not, feel free to PM me and I'll change anything you feel needs to be changed.

Name: Errol Cain

Age: 22

Gender: Male

Weaponry: Standard-issue Hellgun with a old laser sight attatched along the barrel. Long combat knife with reversed serrations (hooked towards the handle) and a standard-issue Hell Pistol that has his name etched onto the grip.

Armour: Standard color carapace armor, certainly a hand-me-down set as it has several chips, dings and hastily repaired plates. His helmet has the Inquisitorial =][= on the front which seems free of any scuffs or gouges.

Appearance: Errol has brown hair, just long enough to still be within regulation length, blue/green eyes and light skin. He keeps his facial hair trimmed, but not shaved (after receiving a medical waiver for it). He has a stormtrooper's physique thanks to his training and wears standard issue fatigues under his carapace armor. He broader than average shoulders and build, but only stands at about 5'10" without his combat boots.

Personality: Errol is a bit reckless, preferring improvised battle plans and actions over a carefully laid out battle plan. He has a bit of a protective streak in him, and when his comrades are under fire, he's the one who will be the first to attempt to outflank the enemy. He's difficult to get to know, preferring to keep people at arm's length. but those get past his gruff demeanor know him to be loyal, protective, caring and witty with a very morbid sense of humor.

Background: He was born to farmers on a lightly defended agri-world. When he was about 7 standard years old, Dark Eldar raided the planet for muderous entertainment and slaves. His parents attempted to hid their son, but were cut to ribbons by a cackling xenos on bladed, floating boards. As the attack continued, Errol eventually found a hiding place amid a small pile of corpses. It was here that he waited out the remainder of the attack with his eyes closed and hearing the events unfold around him. Eventually, after several weeks of waiting and recovering with a handful of other, mentally unhinged survivors, Imperial forces responded to the distress call issued as the attack began. Once in Imperial custody, he found way to the Schola Progenium and from there, into Stormtrooper training.

During training, he quickly found that his skill with a blade out performed his skill with his hellgun. He also found that he had a way with words that usually drew a fair number of shocked looks from his squad mates. He recieved many a punishment for his reckless actions and loose adherance to battle plans or regulations and met Farak on one of his many tours of scrubbing the latrene floor.

Relationships with other characters: He feels the other members of squad are generally fond of him and he trusts them with his life. He has a particular respect for Farak who took the heat for some of his more reckless actions and loose adherance to battle plans or regulations and tries to stay on the good side of Jill, as he knows that he may one day be under her knife (so to speak).

Ambition: Errol has few other goals aside from just being a stormtrooper. He muses about being a part of the Inquisitor's retinue, but is afraid of losing his squadmates to attain that status.

Quirk: Errol is a smoker. A heavy one. When not on duty, he can always be seen with a lho-stick in hand. When he's particularly focused, his tounge usually finds its way pasted just outside the corner of his mouth.

Special skill: While his marksmanship is tollerable, Errol prefers the up close engagements, using whatever is at hand as a melee weapon and is more than proficient with his combat knife.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Name: Soren de Ruyter
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Appearance: Soren is tall and thin, with tanned skin and crazy red hair. his eyes are green(sometimes gray), and are always full of laughter.
Armor: standard gray carapace armor with a red 0:09 painted on the shoulder.
Personaility: Soren is always impatient for action and doesn't like sitting around. He always has a big maniacal grin on his face, even in the heat of battle. He also cares for the explosive charges he always carries around, for they are his children to him.
Background: Soren's parents died when he was very young due to Orkz killing his father and his mother was cut down by a cultist of Tzeentch, when Soren was 1 He still sees in when he sleeps. Despite all of this still loyal to the Imperium and the Emperor, despite his crazy and chaotic nature. He joined the Inquistion to drown out the whisperings of death that only he could hear.
Relationship: He is neutral to pretty much all of his squad, he is a loner at heart and others steer clear whenever possible due to his unpredictable nature. he likes the medic in his squad, but other than that, he is mostly neutral to all.
Ambition: Serve the Emperor, further the goals of the Imperium.
Quirk: always wears a high necked collar when not in armor.
Skill: amazing with explosives.

good? I thought the explosive expert should be crazy


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome Lust God Flunky, and hell welcome to the forums with an excellent charactor sorry got confused

Also Broguts fine, answered all the questions, i may well be giving you a few interesting moments with your hatred of the inquisitors.

Lastly the brass lord, i agree the explosives expert should be crazy, but I dont particularly agree with that chaos follower thing
I think the inquisition would have terminated you guilty or not just to be safe. You could say his mother was cut down by a follower of tzeentch before his eyes as he hid. He remembers it and hears her death whispers to this day?

Also instead of the maniacal energy make it laughter, it really sounds like you've been tainted and hell I would have shot you if i had seen that as an inquisitor

We are on 5 plus high seraph who will be reposting his charactors rather soon so thats 6 down 4 to go. I may extend the rp size if recruitment continues at this epic rate.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

alrighty then. changing now. Im done now. he is now approximately .9% less crazy than before. and yes I did change it.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Mitja Melansk

Age: 21

Gender: Male

Weapons: Standard issue Hellgun with a targeter, long combat knife and a hell pistol fresh from the manufacturom.

Armour: Carapace armour painted black with red trim by Mitja himself.

Appearance: 6' 190lbs. youthfull face that makes Mitja look like a teen still. Usually bearded. Short dark brown hair. Dull gray eyes. Wears combat fatigues under his armour with worn black boots.

Personality: Mitja is a bit of a loner and hates for people to fuss over him. This has caused some tension with others as Mitja just tells them to go to the Emperor.

Background: As long as Mitja can remember he was at the schola progeneium. He has no clue where he was born or who his parents are and this is perhaps why he acts like a loner. At the schola Mitja discovered a talent with technology that surpassed anyone else there.

Relationship with other characters: Mitja has a cool relationship with everyone except his superiors. Finds Jill rather atractivce but doesn't understand the feelings he has for her as such he rarely is around her.

Ambition: To become part of an Inquisitor's retinue or become a liuetenant in te stormtroopers.

Quirk: Mumbles cyphers for codes whenever bored or stressed about anything. Smokes almost constantly.

Special Skill: Can get past any computer related secruity with almost no trouble. Can make basic field repairs on weapons and armour.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

now we wait for more to come. I cant wait for the action to begin


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont worry if necessary I will rp with 6, we have got enough for this rp to be viable but i will not be starting this for a little while yet, probably wednesday / thursday morning.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I hate waiting.


----------



## Lust God Flunky (Apr 13, 2010)

And two smokers to boot! No drinkers though, a pity.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

oh shit we can put down bad habits!? Fuck I'm gunna be a binge drinker!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

its not just bad habits you could put down good ones as well broguts. thats really like me though so it fits.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

my has like no good habits. he is an explosive loving, pyromaniac psycho who always has a giant grin on his face, a psychotic grin. good habits? what good habits? oh wait, he is loyal to emperor......


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

see he has *ONE* good habit at least


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

somehow he does.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Name: Thadius Strait
Age: 21
Gender: male
Armourment: Carapace armour, standard issue well worn hand me down with a patch across the left breast from puncture wound (reason for hand me down) Right breast bears and Imperial Eagle (always clean). Standard Hell gun, iron sites only. Thadius carries a standard issues bayonet belt slung well worn across the blade with a wraped handle of leather. 

Thadius stands 5'11 with close cropped hair thast is slightly red, if allowed to grow he would have a head ablaze with red hair. His nose sits crooked after preforming less than well in unarmed comabt drill. Lean with caucasian skin he bears the violet eyes of a cadian. He has the rough devloped muscle of a strom trooper and the vacent stair of a man lost in himself. 

Thadius acts as lost as he seems when alone, he shuns contact with his squad mates on down time. He speaks little to others outside of drill, he acts lost and w/o concern for what happens to him. Never the slacker he volunteers for duty and projects. He earns good favor with NCOs for his willingness to help and always step up, though his brothers in arms are less than receiving of him. He waits quietly for assiments and takes to the front when ever it is needed.

Thadius was pulled from the remains of a shrine to the god emerpor as the cadian 409th advacned against the 12th black crusade, he recruited to the white shields along with 13 others found in the fallen city, after only a week Thadius and the other were confiscated by Inquisitor Ranthies and deleivered to the schola progeneium. Here he began his training and was passed voer for deployment as a Commisar. Thadius always has an aquella on him and maintains any that are present of his equipment to the point of obsession.

Ambition: Thadius had strived in the schola progeneium to be assigned a position as a commisar, after being passed over he was assigned to a black ship for further development as as soilder. He has become bleek and silent with little less then prayers to his god emperor, he is with out ambition now as he has only a life of war and missery to look forward too in the service of the god emerpor. 

Quirk: Thadius displayed excellent marksmenship but failled his sniper qualifications, he has sytematically failled to hit a target when a scope is attached to his weapon and it is specualted this is on purpose.

Skills: Having volunteered for everything and anything he is well versed in most special weapons and can maintain and use a vox caster with little more than a knife and copper wire.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Theo Cropoli

Age: 19

Gender: Male

Weaponry: Standard issue hellgun, iron sights. Long combat knife. Hellpistol. Carries a scope and bayonet 'just in case.' The hellgun and hellpistol have been modified to output more power per shot and the hellgun is also modded to fire faster. This results in quicker overheating and requires more maintenance so Theo carries extra spare parts whenever he can. His blade has been shortened (only slightly) and the serrations extended fully along the blade, instead of halfway. It is also the sharpest blade in the squad (as is his bayonet).

Armour: Theo always wears a full set of carapace armour with gloves and enclosed helmet. Is never seen in armour without the helmet, even outside of battle.

Appearance: 6"2', with a fair amount of muscle, shaved black hair and almost black eyes. When not wearing his armour, he prefers skin tight clothing with loose pants and a jacket to over them up (of course he rarely gets the opportunity to wear non-regulation clothing).

Personality: Aside from his cockiness, he rarely shows much emotion. He is pessimistic and always points out the negatives in things. He also tries to be friendly but finds it difficult to attach to others or care for them. This has had him labeled as rude by others so he tries to fake his emotions to make up for his lack of them.

Background: Theo's parents both died when he was 11 years old. His mother was killed in an accident involving a drunk with a gun, and his father, who was always an alcoholic, died in a bar fight two months later. He was devastated by his mothers death but never cared about his father, who was rarely in his life unless he was blind drunk. His fathers officer status meant he was given special privileges and brought up by the Schola Progenium. He showed promise but his lack of direction and ambition held him back. He joined the Stormtroopers as soon as he could as it was the only thing he thought to be interesting.

Ever since he was nine, he has been obsessed with weapons and always read books detailing every weapon in the Imperium. By the time he was 15 he already knew how to disassemble most small arms and was familiar with the inner workings of some of them. After he joined the Stormtroopers, he surprised his instructor by stripping his rifle faster than most veterans and has modified a few of his weapons to be more to his style.

Relationships with other characters: He likes everybody in the squad, but doubts, as he always does, that they like him back. He never opens himself up to others except Farak who , somehow, gets Theo to actually talk about things he would never even admit to feeling.

Ambition: His pessimism has always held back his ambition and he has never shown any interest in going further in life. The closest thing to a goal he has ever had is planning on surviving his first combat scenario. Although he secretly want's to be seen as noble by the God Emperor, who he believed is always watching.

Quirk: He is pretty much addicted to grox meat. He always has a few patties in his pack and eats them any chance he gets. He works out just enough that he doesn't get fat. He also hates alcohol and has never drank a drop in his life.

Special skill: Theo, because of his interests as a child, is a small arms expert. He can disassemble, clean and reassemble hell weapons faster than anyone. He knows how to modify them to do more damage and always has spare parts in his pack. His knife and bayonet are also sharper than the others. Despite this, his combat abilities were found to be only slightly above average so you can put a gun in his hand, expect him to use it correctly, but not over effectively.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is this good? Horn recommended this RP to me, and you as a GM.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome medicmarine and captain fatty
On my current overview everything seems great though i will be going backo ver all your traits and skills once i've woken up abit.

As for the rp we have 8 players ( plus 1 slot saved for commisar horn) that means we have 1 slot left, hence i will be extending the limit of this rp provisionally to 12


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Mind if I join?


Name: Isaac Lapunyov
Age: 20
Gender: Man
Weaponry: Standard Hellgun/hellpistol. He also has his fathers old powerblade, Prokhorov, the only item recovered after his death.
Armour: Standard carapace armour
Appearance: 6'1" tall, with short, light brown hair. He has grey eyes. Not very built, but fairly skinny.
Personality: Isaac is fairly quiet, with no real friends. He obeys orders without question provided they are reasonable. He is highly intelligent, and has a knack for the various sciences. He excells in mathematics. He is wary of this however, having been bullied in the Schola, and will not often display his intelligence.

Background: His mother died when he was only 3 after suffering from a severe brain tumour. Raised by his father, who was a commiser in the Valhallan 301st. His father was killed attempting to bring down a Tyranid hive tyrant at the battle of Corania.

Relationships with other characters: Isaac was a last minute addition to the squad, and so has known them for very little time. His skills in maths and siences were requested, but by whom, and for what reason is unknown.

Ambition: Isaac's main ambition is to survive his career as a stormtrooper, and go on to study at university. His main hope is that if he serves the inquisitor well enough, he will allow him to go on and complete his studies.

Quirk: Isaac is a daydreamer, he consistently thinks out loud, oblivious to those around him.

Special skill: He is a science specialist, a skill that has gotten him out of a number of tight spots in the past. His mathematical abilities give him an uncanny tallent for cracking encryptions, as well as creating them. He is an above average marksman, but nothing especially skillful


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Pfft, I wasn’t gonna write up an alcoholic anyway…

Name: Koerner Van Lersel
Age: 19
Gender: male
Weaponry: Hellgun, Long combat knife, Hell pistol
Armour: Storm Trooper Carpace Armour
Appearance: Blonde hair and grey eyes, Lersel stands at 5’9” (little above average height) and carries a very blank expression on his face. His eyes are droopy and he appears to be a very carefree type of person yet doesn’t seem to be boring either. His white skin is free from that of a veteran although his torso is covered in a few scars from his childhood battlefield so he can be easily mistaken for a veteran soldier by the ignorant commoner.

Personality: Van Lersel is in fact a very lazy, carefree person who enjoys nothing more than lying around on his back watching the clouds or reading various fictional books reserved for children. When inspected by an experienced Guardsmen, his half hidden eyes, under droopy eye lids, contain fragments of wisdom rarely encountered among rookies, so perhaps his lazy, carefree attitude is a façade to a greater knowledge?…or maybe he’s actually a really lazy bastard.

Background: Van Lersel doesn’t remember which planet he was born on, nor does he remember his parents. He does remember though, a war torn city, with massive skyscrapers burning to the ground and tight streets clogged with corpses, melting tanks and screaming citizens. If anything, he clearly remembers his friends dying around him as they, the lost children, tried to survive the horror. Crawling through the bleeding, writhing bodies of his friends, Van Lersel somehow reached an Imperial evacuation transport and dragging his friend’s decapitated torso behind him, crying, Lersel was accepted into the ship thanks to the sympathy of an Imperial Officer. He was not yet old enough to talk.

Surrounded by new friends, Lersel grew up with the orphans of wars similar to his own home planet’s. Naturally bright, he excelled at mental work and physical examinations although his grades were average as he preferred to sleep and lounge around. 

His friends, having reached an old enough age to join the Imperial Guard pressured him to join with them but Lersel protested, saying that he wasn’t cut out for all the running around and that instead he would much rather get a quite job and live out his life in peace, lazily. They finally persuaded him to take the entrance exam. To his dismay he accidentally passed, with excellent results and found himself wearing the uniform of the Scholar Progenium Cadets and in no time he was a Storm Trooper of The Emperor’s Inquisition.

As much as he would rather have worked in a quieter job, Koerner Van Lersel accepts his role as Storm Trooper without hesitation and sees it as his duty to protect the citizens of the Imperium and all of Humanity.

Relationships with other characters: Van Lersel has more enemies than he has friends, mainly because of his righteous and carefree attitude. He always takes the side of the right and although really lazy, is doggedly devoted to protecting the weak and innocent. This sense of justice, his relaxed nature and disregard for diplomacy are a major reason why many of the other cadets and recruits hate him. They perceive him to be naïve although he is far from it.

Ambition: Van Lersel isn’t worried about his future and has no real ambitions except to protect Humanity. He lives for the present, relaxing and lazing on the floor.

Quirk: Apart from being naturally lazy, Van Lersel smokes a lot, although his principles against corruption leave him fairly broke and without money, most of the time. When he’s not smoking (or can‘t afford any cigarettes), Lersel keeps a paintbrush in his mouth. A relic from his past. When off duty or not doing anything, Lersel will lie on his back, the brush between his lips, and read children’s comics or fiction with a dull, committed expression.

Special skill: Although still in development, Van Lersel has a great mind, backed by righteous principles he puts above his own life. His ability to shoot with his rifle and use his knife is average among Storm Troopers and he prefers to use his pistol instead, which is only a little above the average skill level. If anything, it is his hidden willpower that stands out and above others. Lersel would suffer death and even torture rather than break his principles. Although determined, he does not like to force his opinions on others, keeping them to himself and enforcing them when he can.



….maybe he should’ve been a pervert instead? 
“Blah blah shot his **** 3 times and 3 people died.”


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> ….maybe he should’ve been a pervert instead?
> “Blah blah shot his **** 3 times and 3 people died.”


that's funny but alcoholic is still your calling.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

I never play an alcoholic and if i did, then i'd be fully capable to play other addictions aswell... like houses, and little miscoloured globes of the world (the ones where the sea is purple).


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bleh, had a character ready for this as well :laugh: oh well, good luck lads!

Edit: Oh nevermind, twelve players now, ill do some editting on the character, mind if I send it to you first though DB?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

No! theres still space left Dark!

..and even if there wasn't, there will always be space for you...

wait what?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

No problem da
ill be checking charactors in a bit, bit tired and not really concentrating at the sec


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bleh, it is too long too send as a PM, if you don't like him ill be willing to post a different character, I am sure you won't mind though:grin: here he is:

Name: Wilhelm Heydrich.

Age: 26.

Gender: Male.

Armour/Appearance: The main armour of Heydrich is a pristine set of carapace, jet black with small inclinations of crimson along the shoulders. He does not wear an helmet however, eschewing it for a peaked cap not dissimilar to a Commissar and a battered leather rebreather formed into a drooping beak. Upon his armour he wears a sanguine greatcoat, which points back towards his fathers Regiments, with horizontal golden braiding along the chests. Upon the shoulders he bears similar adornments, silver lineaments weave a path through these however and up onto the high, popped collars. It is not unfamiliar for him to prop his greatcoat over one shoulder, so that his black body armour may be seen.

Heydrich himself is what one would expect of royalty. Tall and devilishly handsome, with a short cropped black hair, he casts a long shadow wherever he moves. His features are eagled, with a hooked nose and a slender rising face of tanned features. His shoulders are wide and strong, and while his build appears not to be the best, beneath his armour he is rather muscular. His cheekbones are high cutting, giving him a slanted appearance and his jaw is firm and square. With his pink lips forever pursed, it appears he is always in some form of discomfort. His grin is perhaps one of the most luring within his Regiment, and when this is mixed with his good looks, he can be a womanizer to some degree. 

Weaponry: Heydrich wields a standard Hell-Gun in battle, which is polished until it is a fine glassy like surface, and the only deviation from the normal weapon is a small skull inscribed upon the stock. He does not wield the long blade used by many, but instead carries a metre long sabre of fine steel, of which ends in a hooked tip. Along the length is an inscription: _Ad Mortem_. This means “To Death” in high gothic, something which Heydrich is fluent in. This is also the name of his blade, although he does not reffer to it often. His pistol is much like the Hell-Gun in being unadorned save for a similar skull, although that one bears a lopsided crown upon its head. 

Personality: Heydrich is the definition shrewd. He scans people rigorously and is not afraid to declare his thoughts upon them, something which has gained him little love. He does not indulge his spare time in the company of others, but rather takes time to listen to the classical melodies of the Imperium or read ancient literature. It is hard to get friendly with Heydrich due to his arrogance and stubbornness, and he believes himself higher than those others in his Squad due to his prestigious bloodline. He is commanding towards others; and will fly into a rage if he is not abided to. This does not mean he is not a caring individual however, but he simply looks out for his own hide more than those of his fellows.

Background: Wilhelm Heydrich was borne into a loving ad militaristic bloodline. For nine thousand years the Heydrich dynasty had contributed young men to the Praetorian Regiments. Due to their wealth and intelligence they had often rose to command such things, and thus kept a small Household force of seven thousand Praetorians. Praetoria was a polluted world however, and many of the Heydrich wealth came from the import and export of atomic weaponry too piratical cartels and surrounding worlds. Heydrich’s father, Kaspar had been gifted with the honour if raising a new Redcoat Regiment. 

A fond rider of stallions, Kaspar had took several years in isolation, only the mother of Heydrich, a young heir of a newer and less rich family, visiting him. It was during these times that she fell pregnant with Heydrich. Edicts did not allow Kaspar to visit his baby harbouring child however, that was until Wilhelm was born. Sadly his mother befell a ailment several months later and was suffocated by Kaspar out of his sheer love, ending her misery. The XXX Praetorian Hussars, the Regiment of Kaspar Heydrich, took the child into their care.

He grew amongst the muscular horses and the Hussars, learning to hold a gun as a child, although he could not understand its uses. Wilhelm was taught swordsmanship by his father, but he was also taught how to be a gentleman. Intelligent and terse in dealings with the few women who accompanied the Regiment, Heydrich became some form of mascot too the Hussars. He was destined for the ruling of the Regiment, it was not to be however. During a campaign against the Dark Eldar, the majority of the Regiment were slaughtered with shocking ease. The few hundred who escaped returned to Praetoria, as for Wilhelm, he was left at a Schola Progenium by the acting leader, his distant relative. 

The sword of his father, twisted and broken, was brought with Heydrich although. It was taken away from him by the strict Over-Watchers, although they struck a deal that when, no if, he made it through training, they would re-forge the blade. He pushed himself onto new levels, exhausting and turning his young body raw with training, longing for the blade to be returned. He disliked the majority of his new Squad and did not take time to get too know them as he possibly could, a stifling hatred for each growing within. 

This was quelled eventually, and where pure despising had once stood, it was overtaken with some form of weak friendship. When he completed the Schola his blade was borne again, but that was not the only thing which awaited him. The ceremonial uniform of his father, delivered several years before by a Praetorian crewed merchant vessel who had come across his belongings back upon their Homeworld while clearing out a former summer yacht. While it was neither encouraged or liked, Heydrich took up the appearance of a Hussar in remembrance for the dead Praetorian brave. 

Ambition: Heydrich wants nothing more than to return back to Praetoria and raise his own Regiment, in revenge for the uncalled for attack upon his father and the XXX Regiment. 

Quirk: As a Hussar loving fellow, Heydrich mirrors them. He is a avid duelist and womanizer, although on the Black Ship they come far and wide. He is braver than many, although under fire, he would not react with such zeal as training exercises. He is an adventurer and a lover of climbing, however he can get rather unruly at times. Extremely amorous, Heydrich will not hide his passion to women unless he is ordered to do such a thing. 

Specialty: Other than being a dashing swordsman, there is nothing divergent of Heydrich. He is simply a standard although flamboyant Guardsman.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I could be wrong but, dont hellguns use battery packs like lasguns, as in they usually never have to reload during a firefight?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Broguts is right for comformation
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hellgun


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Broguts said:


> I could be wrong but, dont hellguns use battery packs like lasguns, as in they usually never have to reload during a firefight?


You're sort of right. I just looked it up. Hellguns are power fed from a backpack so no reloading required. Lasguns run off magazine sized battery packs - 40 shots per magazine but they can be recharged. Also lasguns are semi-automatic - one shot per trigger pull. Hellguns are full-auto - fires repeatedly as long as the trigger is held down. i knew about lasguns but assumed hellguns were the same.

I'm gonna have to change my character now but thanks for pointing that out. Just thought of a good mod actually.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Done. My character now has a regulation hellgun.

Also that's a dammed good character DA. I bet more than a few of us are gonna hate him though. Dammed nobles.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Last night i was tired so im doing a restock of what i have, sorry to inconvenience anyone. Your all accepted, we have 11 members so 1 to go

Righty-o boys lets take stock of what we have

*Farak (Farseer Darvaleth)*: The sweet little puppy of the group, always in trouble taking the blame for anything and everything, beloved by . His enemies should fear his pistol unless he doth wet himself first.

*Jill (Lord Ramo):* Our token lady and the medic of the squad. Her coolhead and nimble fingers (when not coiled in her hair) should keep our squad safe from the troubles ahead.

*Davis (Broguts):* Our Bandana brearing vengeful soul, who is a man and most definitely doesn't carry a purse. 
(A second look and i'd like a little more description of his appearance please broguts, hair colour eye colour etc)

*Errol (Lust God Flunky):* Our smoking improviser, who prefers to flow in battle and come upon the enemy from the side meeting them with the raw steel of his flowing blade. 

*Soren (The brass lord)*: Our bomb bearer, crazy the maniacal laughter always in his eyes, the screams of his mothers death ringing in his ears

(I actually meant she was killed by a cultist,not a daemon if you could change that, the odds of a random daemon walking into your house killing your mother and then running off to skip in the meadows is unlikely though the image amuses me, sorry should have been clearer) Make it a cultist and our explosive warrior with a taste for the action is ready to head to war.

*Mitja (High seraph):* Our tech freak, the typical little boy lost teen experiencing his first love. The ability to do minor repairs, zeroes and ones always on his lips, he can unlock codes and open doors to new realms. A useful additon indeed.

*Thadius (Medic Marine):* (a fantastic charactor, welcome to heresy sir): A special weapons expert and a vox caster, he is the ears of our squad. Devout to the emperor, its moral compass too, he is the good boy, volunteering for everything yet maybe he should have spent more time with his squadmates?

*Theo (Captain Fatty):* (welcome and another great charactor in our midst) A weapons expert 
(change it to a hellgun expert to give High seraph something to do. he can open doors and do minor field repairs but if you specialise in the hellgun i can ensure you both have plenty to do without impinging upon eachother)

with an addiction for grox meat. A self doubting pessimist unsure of his place in the squad but sure of his emotions. Will he find his feet in combat?


*Isaac (arbite) *(another good charactor): The sane professor, a science specialist ( i must admit i may well struggle to include much science into this rp and hence you may not have to use more than your encryption skills but i will try) 

Shy quiet and obedient will our little Newton find his voice in the heat of battle or will he continue to wonder through life his head in the clouds.

*Koerner (Commissar horn) *( a great charactor from you buddy in particular the background, does this one carry a hip flask full of a special something that gay ex guardsman just can't take?): Our budding artisan and excellent warrior, that would much rather be on his arse than on his feet. A sharp mind, principles and will power make this charactor one of a kind

*Wilhelm (Dark Angel)* (Terrible Da start again, actually no just give up...:biggrin: just kidding exemplary as usual) Being the noblesse obligue of the squad doesnt make him less of a prick. Disliked one cant help respect his skill with the blade or the nobility with which he holds himself, yet will his head still be so far up his own arse when the flak starts flying


So who will be the last to join our merry band 11 taken 1 to go, I am willing to stretch to accomodate any desperate to join. If the last slot goes pm me your charactor, ill look through it and probably let you in anyway


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> I may extend the rp size if recruitment continues at this epic rate.


Ha ha that's one way of describing it. :biggrin:



deathbringer said:


> His enemies should fear his pistol unless he doth wet himself first.
> 
> (I actually meant she was killed by a cultist,not a daemon if you could change that, the odds of a random daemon walking into your house killing your mother and then running off to skip in the meadows is unlikely though the image amuses me, sorry should have been clearer)


More lols. :biggrin:

EDIT: 12 PEOPLE IN 28 HOURS I think we just broke a record????


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well that is my interpretation of 11 people in 28 hours epic :biggrin:

EDIT MAKE that 12


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Name:* Yngvi Siguroarson

*Age:* 23

*Gender:* Male

*Weaponry:* Yngvi carries a standard issue hellgun with a targeter. His hellgun has gotten slightly dirty after training he does not take a much care with his hellgun as others do. Although not taking care with his hellgun, Yngvi adores his fine, silver blade, made out of a metal only found on his home planet, Märsta. Yngvi polishes his blade, 'Sigur's Bite' frequently, until the blade is polished enough to dazzle many things. The blade flows like silk, gently curving to a fine, needle-like point. He also has a hellpistol but when he can, Yngvi tries to keep that in it's jet-black holster.

*Armour:* Yngvi wears gunmetal grey carapace armour with a shining silver Inquisitorial symbol on the left breast plate. His armour looks fairly new with minimal scratches that the untrained eye probably couldn't notice. On the back of his left glove is the symbol of Märsta, a twisted ice serpent, usually painted in a deep yellow, or 'So' as it was called on Märsta.

*Appearance:* Yngvi is fairly tall and wide but not incredibly muscly. He has fair skin and light brown hair, which was as long as allowed. He wears a thick beard very proudly, as is the heritage of his planet. His eyes are a deep green, like tiny agricultural planets, but with a glassy finish. He has a single scar, running from his nose to just under his right eye which he aquired as a rouge orphan on Märsta. 

*Personality:* Yngvi is an extrovert, not paying much attention to his inner feelings, only what is physically going on around him. He has been this way ever since he was young but when his parents died it left a chip in his personality. Yngvi is not a very social person outside of battle, he likes to keep to himself if he can help it. Yngvi's personality changes completely when he is in combat though, a fire burns in his eyes and he becomes much happier, finally willing to talk. He is also very humble and has never been known to play himself up, instead he believes he is not half as good as he is. 

*Background:* Yngvi is from Märsta, a small tundra planet who have very strong traditions. Yngvi's father was a soldier with Märsta's 2nd regiment. He was fighting with a small ork warband when he was struck by a biker's 'choppa'. Yngvi's father was all he had left. His mother had died just after he was born. Yngvi roamed Märsta for months on his own , only him, his firelighter and his knife given to him by his father when he was very young, as is tradition on Märsta. After just over 1 and a half years roaming the wild, killing tundra wolves and sables for food and slaying ice serpents he was found by someone from an orphanage while he was walking just outside a city. He was offered a roof over his head and took it with glee. After just 7 months in the orphanage he was taken in by the Schola Progenium where he was trained up as a storm trooper.

*Relationships with other characters:* Yngvi only relates to the group during battle, so many see him as strange. He is like a solitary figure outside of battle, everyone knows he is there, but no one pays too much attention to him. In battle however relationships improve. If anyone approached him, he would probably talk to them but would not be as open as others.

*Ambition:* Yngvi's ambition is to better the life of people on Märsta and the whole Imperium if he can, but even he sees this is not likely.

*Quirk:* Yngvi cannot resist playing a game unless in the middle of battle, even though he is not sociable.

*Special Skill:* Yngvi is very good with is his sword, one of the best swordsmen in the Storm Troopers.

Hope this is ok.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats fine shadow hawk
So thats 12 slots filled
I will start this rp tomorrow afternoon anyone wishing to join should pm there charactors to me

If they are good enough and fit in with the ideas i've got in my noodle, then ill probably let you in. I think i can manage 15 rpers but thats my maximum


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I think this really should be made a record somewhere. There needs to be a thread with all the highest records of recruitment time (oh please mighty moderators, oh please) from the opening post to the final slot, then taking the average time (ie: dividing time by player number) per character recruitment. For this, you've got frickin 4 hours per character. My recruitment was open for over a week and got 9 players!!!! That's, like, (24X8=192) let's say 200, divided by 9 which makes 22 hours per character! This is almost six frickin times faster!!!:biggrin:


All that maths just made me feel quite ill.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

epic recruit rate indeed deathbringer.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm happy to get fast recruitment, honestly it gives me a warm fluffy flattering feeling inside. However I'm sure attention brothers recruitment was pretty rapid and there have been some rp's quick to fill.

As for records its pretty pointless I'm just happy to know people like my ideas and want to rp with me

As to why mine fill quickly, I really dont know, I've only ever rp'ed with darvaleth, da horn and ramo of the 12, so of the other 8. Honestly you flatter me by choosing this rp, i will endeavour to make it as epic as the recruitment speed. thank you :biggrin:


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't wait for the action thread, and I cant believe I got the position of Squad psycho and explosive expert.
EDIT: then again, those two do go together quite a bit.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

its beacuase you have a good reputation being a gm and your posts are always top quality. if i may infalte your ego i aspire to the greateness that is your posting quality.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Uh-oh High Seraph, now you've done it. The warm fluttery feeling he felt? It's called SCARLET FEVER and now you just went and introduced pneumonia. Good job. :grin:


EDIT: Bah! Of course you want a record! Who doesn't want a big shiny award saying they're the fastest?! (Well, until sombody else takes it off you!) Screw the Librarian's Seal, you should get the Speedy Medal of Recruitment Speediness. (Doh, now you've got flu as well!)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

exactly as planned then. all hail papa nurgle!


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

changed it to be small arms, nothing bigger than a hellgun. High Seraph can have those plasma weapons...


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Wait we do we start the action? afternoon according to whose time?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine, GMT
I'm going out wednesday evening but before that i will have an action thread up


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay I am going to set my time for GMT so that it when its 12:00 PM where I am, it will be afternoon there, just so I can sneak down stairs to roleplay with you guys. Yay time zones!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont bother mate, you have plenty of time. Get your rest, plus i dont believe it will be necessarily be up by twelve depends what time i sleep tonight. 

It will be up tomorrow I promise but afternoon or evening i cant tell. Sleep rest and prepare your writers cap for tomorrow


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

That is the greatest plan ever devised by humanity.

also doc, 12pm is noon, 12 am is midnight


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

already did. already changing back. im calculating time right now. I get home about 3:00 my time, add 6 hours, 9:00 PM it will be when I get on(For you it will be)

EDIT: Im not doc, im the explosives expert. so can it.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Doc is darkreaper sorry I get you two mixed up alot deathbringer.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

crap i gotta get a writers cap as well? doesnt gw already have enough of my money? i mean come on, i still need to finish my vampire counts, daemon hunters and finishing painting and basing my dark angels.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Broguts said:


> Doc is darkreaper sorry I get you two mixed up alot deathbringer.


TNT. if your gonna call me anything, call me that.

High_Seraph= I got work to do as well. ONE OF MY ARMS FOR MY F***** NECRON WARRIOR BROKE IN THE SAME GOD DAMN PLACE (the gun arm of a necron warrior tends to break near the wrist either while filing or getting it out from the plastic, and this pisses me off. I should lodge a complaint to GW, see what happens)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Your squad is lead by a sister of battle, highly trained and experienced. Here is her charactor profile

Name: Selene
Age: 112
Gender: Female
Weaponry: Boltgun, Power sword,
Armour: Power Armour, white armour with black robes and black weaponry as is customary with her order
Appearance: Shorter than each of you though this does not reduce her authority due to the venom that can be placed within her gaze. Her eyes are black pure deep souless black eyes hard and cold whilst her hair is blonde, stylishly cropped in a bob giving her a degree of beauty from behind. However when one looks into her eyes one sees battle scars, and the hard wrinkles of years of warfare, that even copious rejuvenative surgery cannot truly conquer. 


Personality:Once again as your sergeant, get used to it, she will not be socialising with you merely telling you what to do. Suffice it to say, she takes no bullshit from a jumped up storm trooper

Background: A veteran of several campaigns amongst the order of the sacred rose Selene is in disgrace having disobeyed a direct order from the canonness during a battle with the psychic farseers of the eldar. Though her disobediance aided the witch hunters eventual victory she was still removed from frontline service to serve upon the black ships.


Relationships with other characters: She is your sergeant, get used to it

Ambition: Desires nothing more than reinstatement, yet originally she desired to one day wage war upon the heretics that disobey the emperor amongst the seraphim

Quirk: Never ever smiles

Special skill: Leadership, a natural leader, she drives her men forward with an iron fist, curses and insults.

She incidentally stars in one piece of my fiction that is unfinished and takes place after this, not sure if i changed the colour of her eyes though


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Who is going to be the most trouble for Selene of the squad I wonder?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

my vote? you.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

no shit, Im the Demo expert, and the craziest one of em all.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought deathbringer would feel a bit lonely without a character of his own ... I was wondering if you were ever going to post one up  I certainly couldn't devote all my attention to awesome updates and not have a character kicking ass as well ... :biggrin:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

The Brass Lord said:


> TNT. if your gonna call me anything, call me that.


Can I call you trinitrotoluene instead?

Looking forward to this RP


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I thought deathbringer would feel a bit lonely without a character of his own ... I was wondering if you were ever going to post one up  I certainly couldn't devote all my attention to awesome updates and not have a character kicking ass as well ... :biggrin:


It wasn't for that it was more so you have some idea of who selene is and can describe her when you need to rather than her just appearing

Right boys time to go through a few ground rules, might repeat myself but they have to be said

1) If you cant post, or wish to leave the rp for personal reasons please please please pm me. I'm an understanding bloke and know shit gets in the way and that rps are far less important than real life but i do get pissed off when a person doesn't post for a week or just leaves the rp and doesn't tell me. It's rude and makes me very angry.

2) I expect your post rate to be about 1-2 posts a week and your posts to be a minimum of 5-7 sentences. I think thats about 70 words minimum.... there is no maximum.

3) Change my story and i'll disembowel you. That means no extra charactors, no random side doors no random ork who wanders on scratches his nuts before you tear his head off with bolter shells. If in doubt pm me, I'm almost always online so a quick pm with an idea and you'll know if its possible

4) A degree of realism. We all want our charactors to be badass but at the end of the day your only human, you are not killing machines that can dive into melee and rip open every guys head to no consequence. In general I will tell you how many guys you can kill each so there shouldn't be a problem.

5) Quality not quantity. I would rather have a short post chock full of description and emotion then a long one devoid of content.

6) You will think I'm a prick by the end of this rp. I intend to send quite alot of pm's with suggestions for how to improve posts. Don't take this as an insult. At the end of the day we are all trying to improve our writing and our rping and I really do intend this rp to help those newer members improve there posts. Some of you will take to it like a duck to water, others, like myself, take a little time and nurturing in order to improve. If i may flatter my enlarged ego, only due to practice and the help of darkreever and euphrati have my posts turned to what they are today. I hope to help some of you.

I can't really think of any more and if there are any more they are of little importance and will be added later. 

Generally the main point is to improve and enjoy. I hope you do both.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bleh, DB you bastard giving yourself a female character, did that just for me didn't you?:wink: Looking forward to this, as for the two posts a week, I don't know if I will be able to do that for another fortnight, due to exams, but I shall try my best!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

understandable mate, just keep up as you can

I'm not going to be updating this again till sunday night anyway, im working friday saturdayand thursday i have alot to do


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ummm deathbringer, you might've missed it because I put it in fairl early on, but Selene didn't react to Farak when he tried to take the blame.

Unless of course, she ignored him on purpose?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

She ignored him, quite simply, Selene goes with what she sees and hears, she saw two weapons and punished two people

Simple enough


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Okey dokey, just thought that because there was nothing at all about it that perhaps you missed it. Thanks for the clear-up!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Arbite has dropped out, having struggled with exams etc and just generally to follow the rp.

It means I have another slot open to those that may fancy it. Feel free to post a charactor
___________________________________

On the rp itself. I'm happy with the post levels, some excellent posting, I'm sorry I've been a little distracted by life but I'm back

I'm bloody happy with you guys, some excellent posts, in particular amongst the new boys lust god and medic and fatty, absolutely stunning.

Brass lord and high seraph fantastic effort, loving the dedication and some great lines though Soren's insanity is rather amusing and overbearing.

I'll be updating today


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay, updating and praise! I'm getting some whiskey! :wink: (no really I'll be drinking when I post again.)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you deathbringer. really appreciate it.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> Yay, updating and praise! I'm getting some whiskey! :wink: (no really I'll be drinking when I post again.)


I can't imagine posting without it...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm deathbringer, Selene hit Farak and told him about noble blood, but... he's not the noble one, and he didn't do anything superior. Unless you meant for Selene to get mixed up?

Just wanted to clear that up before I reply, in case it isn't valid.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

He meant Heydrich I believe. Its just a typo I would think.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Good spot apologies it was a typo
I meant Heydrich

@Broguts, your post cant be criticised really, it addressed all the points but there was almost no description, detail or finesse to the post. In future maybe a little more descriptive depth to the emotions, that can honestly be my only critique of your posts


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, cheers deathy.:biggrin:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry, I've had a busy life, so I'll get my post in soon.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Not a problem shadow, this rp is running at a rate that im struggling to keep up with.

When you can post that'd be great

________________________________________________________________
@the brasslord
Now I appreciate the enthusiasm yet I told you to leave your posts open ended, I wanted reflection.

I intended to take this first combat step by step just to see how you handled it and unfortunately you have shown me that you cant handle the freedom. I understand Soren is a little fucked in the head but the thoughts going on in a madmans head are really interesting to explore, you just dont do that, you just go apeshit. I had no reaction to death or anything just Soren firing wildly and hitting everything may I add especially when i told you to leave his shot open ended.

Also I never said the cultists had reached the barracades! I deliberately intended to take there advance slowly as a test to see how you handled it.

Now I know da has done the same saying about how he killed a cultist, well the reason im not bollucking him is he gave me the details earlier and I gave him the ok. Also even a madman would react to the blood and death of an exploded head.

You passing out though there is nothing wrong with it, the cultists are quite along way away so a knife is unlikely to do much damage. Remove it, if you wish you can put it in again in the next update.

I'd like you to edit your post and redo it, to address the points above. Please I'm not picking on you and I certainly dont want you to feel singled out and victimized. Your enthusiasm is great and i was the same when i was just starting out, it just needs channeling.
______________________________________________________

In addition par Horn your all remorseless bastards, I particularly liked Fatty's idea that fleeing lost there right to repentance, that amused me greatly.

Some fantastic posts going in in particular Horn, loved his critique of Selene's tactics plus i think it would have worked i must admit i didn't think of it,

DA some superb description in that post particularly of the hellgun laser

Ramo superb reaction, thought the vomiting was perfect

Others would be mentioned but I must rush I'm off out to watch the england match

Bonne chance all only Farseer and Shadow left before the update,

Additionally we have one open space to any interested


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Right it's a post from me today, I'll go straight to the latest update and continue from there.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

As soon as you can shadow, i wish to update soon

We have lost arbite and maybe 1 more will be lost from our merry band. 

We are only waiting for shadow and horn.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay make room i'm jumping in! *does a running bomb in*

Name: Morgan Lindberg
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Weaponry: Standard pattern Hellgun with laser sight, combat knife and Hellpistol.
Armour: Carapace armour in squad inquisitorial colours
Appearance: Very short cut brown hair, green eyes. 5ft 9 with a normal build.
Personality: Morgan in quite a likable person, is patient when he needs to be, and gets on well with people. Morgan has no issue with standing down between operations and having a good time, but is extremely clinical during operations, carrying out orders to the letter. 

Background: Due to local law and creed, Morgans father, Lucas, a high ranking Engineer Officer in the Sternac Grenadiers, was able to raise Morgan for the first years of his life and balance fatherhood with being part of the armed forces on the planet. Lucas brought Morgan up alone after his mother died shortly after Morgans birth. However, when Lucas was sent away from Sternac to fight on some unknown system, Lucas was forced to give up Morgan. 

Luckily due to his rank, he was able to get Morgan into the Schola Progenium, and Lucas left the world, heart broken knowing he left the only part of his family behind.

Morgan can remember a lot about his father, and when he graduated from the Schola, the officers there were able to tell him more about his own father. Morgan holds a very slim hope that fate might bring him back into contact with his father one day, somewhere.

Relationships with other characters: He holds no grudges, and fights well with all members of a squad.

Ambition: Although he fights for his fellow squad members, basic human instinct means he would like to be of a higher rank someday.

Quirk: Is completely teetotal and doesn't smoke.

Special skill: During his time at the Schola he was seconded to a local factorum and had a level of mechanical training under a tech priest. Because of this, he can undertake battlefield repairs on imperial road vehicles. 

Hope this is okay and reads okay DB. Let me know what you think


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks kobra
Note to all rp'ers. I am looking for one more man/ woman to join this merry band.

If you fancy it feel free to post up a character


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Right guys before i update i just want a roll call of who is still in on this. We really have reached a naturally stopping point as all has descended into chaos.

Not my intended end but still a very good one,

Now just a quick roll call of who wishes to continue
I know medic marine has decided to call it a day
If i get more than 6 i will continue


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

im still in as you know deathbringer. It would be s shame to see it end.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

same, this is a good one.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

End of it my arse! We all want to continue I reckon. In my idiotic stupor I fired some shots (None of which I actually intended to have hit, or at least not all of them ). One day, Heydrich is gonna make a good Commissar :laugh:. But yeah, do continue mate, this has alot of potential!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ill join gladly if you are still looking for players ( I pertecipate in many RPs but I dont have a life so I will post here as good as I can  [ other RPs wont effect preformance in this one])


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm still in deathringer. it shall not end yet!


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in man, all tha way.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Seeing as Heydrich is a bloody fool, here is his murderer. All meet Greygorian, my new, worse, bastard 

Name: Klaus “Grey” Greygorian. (Also known as The Hangman.)

Rank: Commissar. 

Age: 54.

Gender: Male.

Weaponry: As a Commissar, Greygorian carries the tools of his trade.

The first is a high caliber Auto-Pistol that rivals the power of a Bolt-Pistol used by most other Commissariat Officers. It is short and powerful, sending forth rounds at the pace of eight rounds in just 16 seconds. It is mostly formed from a rather expensive metal and laced with thin threads of exotic gold-like material, giving it an enriched appearance. The rounds are small and compact, allowing a stronger hit upon impact and a more devastating wound.

His second weapon is a mighty Chainsword. Tall and broad, the blade itself is painted the deepest maroon and studded with Aquileia. The teeth are curved and razor edged, able to shred through armour and flesh alike with relative ease. The pommel of the blade is a orb of amber that embraces but a shard of glass, taken from Holy Terra during the Heresy and stored away for centuries. The hilt is smooth and white, not dissimilar to ivory.

While not a weapon, he also carries a tough cane around with him upon a secure holster at his side, due to a weakness in his left leg from an old wound. While he does not actually need it, he carries it’s skull-topped form around with him as a pointer to his commanding nature over those beneath him. Those who speak ill of Greygorian will tend to find themselves delivered for stitches by this strong stick, something which is not nice for anyone.

Uniform: The uniform of Greygorian is palpable. Of crimson and obsidian, it is surprisingly austere. A double-breast greatcoat covers his form, which itself is hidden beneath a smock the golden buttons of which are polished to a sparkling sheen and formed into the visage of skulls. The collars are furred and propped upwards to keep his neck warm, thus obscuring it. A crimson tunic is neatly pulled over his greatcoat and parted along the centre, so that the black Aquila upon its interior shows, framing him like some strange pair of skeletal wings. A orange sash is thrown over his right shoulder and wraps around his left hip, giving him a slightly bright look in the dim lights of the ship.

Around his hip he bears a leather duty belt with an attached holster and scabbard, along with several other pouches that contain religious items depicting the Emperor and other such deities. Ammunition is also kept within these, enough to last him several hundred shots at least, thus giving his midsection a segmented appearance,

Beneath this he wears a black shirt with golden frogging across the entire torso, each of which is fastened tightly. His breeches are also black and tightly worn, allowing the muscles of his legs to show. These however are hidden due to the tunic he wears, which dangles above the boots of Greygorian.

He wears leather jackboots that are polished to a perfect, reflective surface. These clatter with each footfall he takes and to others it could be an annoyance, Greygorian has grown accustom to their monotone repetition however. His gloves are also leaver and black, although the rim of it is covered in a speckled black-grey fur and a thin maroon band. His uniform is that of a perfectionists, ironed and polished until it outdoes all others which wish to attempt such a thing.

To top off his uniform is a stiff-peaked cap of obsidian, with a crimson brim. Upon the centre of the cap, directly above the wide and prominent brim is a winged skull, leering and formed from silver. This marks him out as once having served with the Men of Krieg, and some suspect that is the reason why he is dour and brooding.

Appearance: To add to his maliciously morose uniform, Greygorian’s face is weathered and creased with a dozen brutal scars. His eyes are chestnut jewels, not too close or not too far apart, giving him a strangely pleasant appearance. He has long since grown bald and his aquiline jaw and nose give him a hawkish appearance, his high cheekbones rough as leather. He is broader than most fellows, his shoulders wide and strong. He is also rather tall at a mighty 6’6, giving him the appearance of a giant to those shorter fellows which he comes across.


Relationship with other Characters: Commissar Greygorian has yet to meet the trainees, however chances are they more than likely know and fear him somewhat. He has performed many executions in front of them and will, after these, deliver a speech which will add to his ferocious fervor. None dare to stand in his way if they see Greygorian, and thus most try to be obedient around him.

Attitude: Greygorian is not the nicest of fellows. He is grim and commanding and will never take no for an answer. He refuses to run for anyone and calmly walks around, even if under fire. The fact that he can execute incompetents allows him to act higher than most, and he will look down upon all. If someone slips up while under his watch, chances are, they will end messily and sprawled across the deck.

Quirks: Greygorian is the bread-and-butter of the Commissariat. He is dog loyal and utterly brutal to the Imperial Guard and any other unlucky fellow he comes across. Being quick to temper, one must hold their tongue while in the presence of Klaus “Grey” Greygorian. He often enjoys quoting himself, a favourite of which is:

_‘Either move forwards and fight those terrible bastards or come back and face something worse! Go children, make your choice!’_

Special Skills: Being a Commissar, Greygorian is both a crack shot and an excellent swordsman. He is not afraid to exhaust himself during combat, and when tired, will order the Storm-Troopers he commands to carry him. Thus is the way of the Commissar.

Other Information: Originally Greygorian was in the upper levels of the ship. When it was boarded however he took to the decks to inspire the men, and keep them in place. Since doing so he has personally shot seven deserters that he has come across and is on the hunt for me. 

I frankly, am too tired to give a detailed background but he has served with the following Regiments and Naval Units:

1) Cadian 5th White Shields. (Disbanded.)

2) Barokian 7th “Rampant” Rifles. (Partially destroyed and amalgamated amongst other Barokian Regiments.)

3) Ninetieth Picket Fleet.

4) Death Korps of Krieg 81st Armoured Division. (This was the placement where Greygorian got the nickname of The Hangman, after the hanging of eighty Korpsmann for treason.)

5) Current Posting.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Lucian Dargus
Age: 20
Gender: male

Weaponry: Lucian uses a hell gun which seems in a pretty good shape, a hell pistol which he keeps in his boot, and a knife with an especially made hilt which looks like a snake with an open mouth. Also he carries several simple extra knifes on various places on his body.

Armour: He wears a standard Carapace armour which is colored normally to reflect his position as an inquisitorial storm trooper.

Appearance: Lucian is a white man, standing in the average height for a male of his age and having a pretty solid muscly build. He has a short dark brown hear and dark green eyes. He is well shaved and tends to keep his hair exactly in the same length. Also he has a scar across his cheek which is a mark of his stupidity. Except that Lucian tends to wear simple cloths even if offered more fancy ones.

Personality: Lucian is a friendly lad, he would try to make as many friends as possible but he is shy with people he doesn't know yet. Any insult thrown at him is just deflected because Lucian don't take them seriously. He is obedient to his leader and will do anything for his friends even if it means dying for them. When faced with danger Lucian tries to view it from as many ways as possibly and see the outcome. When he reaches a conflict like saving several people or a baby he will always look on the numbers and not on does who he saves. Lucian is not a violent sort but when confronted he will fight back but only to neutralize the threat and then trying to end the conflict through "diplomacy", also he is slow to anger and calm in most situations that he has experienced at least once. When in danger his first worry is his friends and not himself. Lucian follows the man in control as long as it looks like he knows what his doing.

Background: Lucian hails from a long family line of soldiers all in various regiments and positions. Most of his family members died in action and very few survived and died from old age, it is known to be a tradition in his family to die in battle which resembles the viking way of belief. It was very expected that his father and mother died in action while he was only 1 year old, because of his families long record of service he was brought to the Schola Progenium and was raised their as a devoted servant of the emperor. Lucian did well in his studies, he wasn't an exceptional student but he was a pretty good one. As he finished his studies he was assigned to be a part of The emperor's mercy serving their as an inquisitional storm trooper. Lucian never hoped to see any action in his first years of work and was not prepared for this option. While still in the training Lucian did something he would regret later on, once while training with his squad his hellpistol for some reason got stuck after a few shots, so Lucian decided that he could fix it, he looked inside the barrel of the pistol to see if something was stuck, he shook the pistol a bit so that if something was stuck their it will get out, and surprisingly something was stuck their but once he shook the pistol the pistol bullet got free some how and launched with both luck lots of luck and inhuman speed Lucian dodged and was fast enough to move his eye from the barrel but the bullet flew out and cut most of his cheek. Now he carries a big ugly scar on most of his left cheek but although not painful it still reminds him of his past stupidity and arrogance.

Relationships with other characters: Has no special relations with any of the squad members.

Ambition: Lucian hopes on they to be a part of an inquisitors retinue.

Quirk: Lucian always speaks his mind, it doesn't matter how much it hurts to the one he is talking too. He will always speak his mind and would never lie to someone on what he thinks about him.

Special skill: Lucian is an expert with a knife and exceptional at throwing it also he is a fast individual which utilizes his speed in battle to seek cover, attack swiftly...

Hope its fine


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent komanko and da both charactors surpassed my expectations

I will be updating today. However those that want in, should give a shout.

Any others that wish to put up a charactor may do so


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

lol yeah I'm in


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey deathbringer, can I join, is it ok???


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Feel free to post up a charactor
Yet remember mate I'm a bitch for standards when I'm a charactor I'm worse when I'm a GM


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I think, maybe its only me, but it would be nice if all the players who said that they are still in, will post


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Patience sir,they will come. I'm not that uptight on posting times. I prefer quality to speed


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

you can combine both ^^


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Dramatic cymbal crash: I retuuurn!!!!

Did you kill me off or am I still alive? :biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Your still alive and conscious, get your ass on and get a post up
Hope you had a good holiday, welcome back mate, good to see you


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay I'm not dead! Well, yet... and looking at what's going on that might not be very long! :biggrin:

Shall I post from where I left off (ie: 4-odd pages back?) or should I respond to the current situation, and move on as if I've been a mindless drone for the last while? (Which, come to think of it, I have been kinda mindless recently...) :biggrin:

Oooh betrayal, a chance for Farak to slip off perhaps.....oh wait Selene's already dead. :laugh:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes she is
Current situation, a reaction to the deaths would be nice though


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok cool, I'll get my thinking cap on! I'll probably have had another vision-fit and have just been lying on the floor dribbling for the time ... why do I always find myself near the ground and dribbling? :grin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> why do I always find myself near the ground and dribbling? :grin:


Your sex life is none of my business mate :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn it, I tried to make that as subtle as possible. It was so subtle, I barely noticed it myself! I'm going to have to put this sort of stuff in small font from now on... :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I know that its been dead for quite a while but I'd like to know for sure of you officially say its dead. If you are still interested I will gladly continue to play.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm afraid to condemn this to rest forever more as the epitomy of my failings 

However i offer a little light at the end of the tunnel
Today/ in the coming days i will begin recruitment for a new rp, one that i dont intend to fail and i intend to be for majoritively those newer to the rp threads so do keep an eye out


----------

